# Cheapest HGVC points?



## Present (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw an ad on ebay.  I'm not sure if I read it right so I thought I'd ask.  Can you book partial weeks with the HGVC?  I live in Florida and like to go away for a few weekends a year in Florida (beach and / or Orlando) so HGVC seems like it would be ideal.  How much should I pay for points?  Is there certain home resorts / or timeframes I should try to avoid?

Thanks,
:whoopie:


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, with HGVC you can book partial weeks within their system of resorts. 

Point pricing vary depending on season and resort...but resale commonly run $1.5 - $2 a point...sometimes less.  Two things to keep in mind with HGVC developed properties is the maintenance fee's are the based on the size of the unit you are purchasing.  (ie: a 1 bdrm unit). 

The number of points they value that unit is based upon the season.  A higher demand season (Plantnum) will yield more points than a less demand season (Gold/Siver).  Regardless of the color, each year the maintenance fee bill will be based on the unit size, not the number of points your season is worth.   Thus platnum weeks tend to be more value (& bang for the MF buck) than gold weeks or sliver weeks.  They also cost more per point initially going in.

HGVC is a very nice and flexible system.


----------



## MadDawg (Jan 21, 2008)

HGVC has 'Right of First Refusal'.  Basically saying that if the seller is selling the unit on the secondary market for to cheap a price, it is highly likely that Hilton will excersice the Right of First Refusal and buy the property itself leaving you the buyer back looking for something.

We just purchased a 7000 point unit from a broker that knocks around here a lot.  We were informed that typically the break point was around $1.65 per point.  We went a little over that just to ensure we got the sale.

Each resort has it's own yearly maint fees.  The ones in Las Vegas has some of the lowest.  But, as UWSurfer pointed out, it also depends on the size of unit you buy into.  

For example.  A 5000 point package is a two bedroom gold season.  A 7000 point package is a two bedroom plat season.  The 7000 point package will cost you more initially, but has the same yearly maint fees (around $900 in Orlando) as the 5000 point package because the unit size is the same.

You also get a membership into RCI.  You stay at an RCI resort (typically Gold or Silver crown) using your HGVC points, but you have to pay a $170 'transfer fee' and then any cleaning fees the location may charge.  If you stay less than a week at the RCI resort I believe it's $40/night 'transfer fee'.

Two of the 'cons' of the HGVC system are it's lack of true HGVC locations and it's nickle and dime you fees.  On the plus side, it's one of the more flexible systems.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 21, 2008)

Just a quick note on the partial weeks w/ HGVC.  The only restriction is that they have a 3-night minimum for a reservation that can be made up to 9 months in advance.  Unlike some other systems that have partial week reservations, with HGVC you can reserve any part of the week, or even more than a week (10 days, for example) -- as long as you have available points.

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 21, 2008)

Present said:


> I saw an ad on ebay.  I'm not sure if I read it right so I thought I'd ask.  Can you book partial weeks with the HGVC?  I live in Florida and like to go away for a few weekends a year in Florida (beach and / or Orlando) so HGVC seems like it would be ideal.  How much should I pay for points?  Is there certain home resorts / or timeframes I should try to avoid?
> 
> Thanks,
> :whoopie:



You can book partial weeks. 
There is a 3 day minimum for reservations 9 months to 31 days in advance / 2 day minimum 30 days in advance. 
Weekend points (Fri - Sun) are twice the amount of Weekday Points (Mon - Thurs) 
See this link on the TUG advice board regarding HGVC - http://www.tug2.net/advice/hgvc.htm

Also, if you only need a studio or one bedroom compare renting via Hilton.com vs purchase price + annual maintenance fees. 
HGVC resorts in Orlando and South Beach are available for rent via www.hilton.com.

Here's a list of HGVC developed resort vs HGVC affiliate resorts - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/timeshare-vacation-resorts.php 
Notice that there are more affiliated resorts than HGVC developed resorts. If your main interest is to stay at a particular Florida beach resort it might make sense buying resale where you want to stay. 

It's easy to trade in Orlando but I've read that it's hard to trade into most of the Florida affiliates because they either use their unit or rent it.  
See this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40268

Good Luck

*Key Point
With the HGVC system, partial weeks will not be available until Club Season (which is 9 months to 31 days before check-out) so there is no home resort advantage unless you book a full week in your unit size and season before Club Season begins. *

I don't own an affiliated resort so I don't know the differences between HGVC developed resorts vs HGVC affiiliated resorts. For example, since affiliated resort owners are not required to join HGVC, what are their home resort rules? Do they still follow the HGVC reservation rules or does each affiliated resort have their own set of rules? What is the reservation rule at the affiliate home resort for HGVC members and non HGVC members? Does one have an advantage over the other?  Are there more fixed week owners vs float week owners?  How are partial weeks handled for affiliated owners that are not HGVC members or are partial weeks just not available to affiliated owners that are non HGVC members?


----------



## myip (Jan 21, 2008)

You can get < $1.00 per points for affiliate resort.


----------



## linsj (Jan 22, 2008)

It's possible to buy Hilton at $1/point on ebay and pass ROFR. I did it last year.


----------



## tk1780 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think that with the Gold and lower season points you can do it because Hilton does not exercise its ROFR as much there.  They are harder to resell by Hilton.

However, there is a greater chance that Hilton will exercise its ROFR on the Platinum weeks.  So you tend to pay a premium for the platinum weeks.

The problem with buying two Gold weeks at $1/pt is that you now have two maintenance fees which, over time, will eat up the savings from paying less upfront.


----------



## OnMedic (Jan 24, 2008)

linsj said:


> It's possible to buy Hilton at $1/point on ebay and pass ROFR. I did it last year.



Yes, that is most likely 3,400 or 3,500 pts. If it was 5,000 or 7,000 (unlikely)... WOW, congrats!


----------



## linsj (Jan 24, 2008)

*OnMedic,* It's 3500, which is all I wanted to add to what I had--and was the price I wanted to pay.


----------



## OnMedic (Jan 24, 2008)

linsj said:


> *OnMedic,* It's 3500, which is all I wanted to add to what I had--and was the price I wanted to pay.



Still a good price!


----------



## alexb (Jan 25, 2008)

you can pick up points cheap by buying at the afflicates in scotland


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 25, 2008)

Can someone please remind me if weeks 33 and 34 in Orlando are gold or platinum?  Is there an easy way to find this?


----------



## chesterbhoy (Jan 25, 2008)

Platinum - weeks 6 -15, 24-32, 51-52

Gold - weeks 1-5, 16-23, 33-50


----------



## myip (Jan 25, 2008)

alexb said:


> you can pick up points cheap by buying at the afflicates in scotland


Agreed.  You can pick up a platinum 2 BDRM 7000 HGVC points for under $7000.


----------



## Lerose (Jan 25, 2008)

myip said:


> Agreed.  You can pick up a platinum 2 BDRM 7000 HGVC points for under $7000.



Does anyone know what the maintenance fees are for the Scotland resorts?


----------



## linsj (Jan 25, 2008)

alexb said:


> you can pick up points cheap by buying at the afflicates in scotland



But are they really much cheaper with the currency exchange these days?


----------



## myip (Jan 25, 2008)

linsj said:


> But are they really much cheaper with the currency exchange these days?


Maintenance Fees at Hilton Colyumbridge is 356 lb or approx $700.  It still a good deal for 7000 HGVC points for under $7000.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 26, 2008)

myip said:


> Maintenance Fees at Hilton Colyumbridge is 356 lb or approx $700.  It still a good deal for 7000 HGVC points for under $7000.



Some of the units are about $700, others are about $950.  You also have to pay a Club initiation fee and a $90/year club fee.  With the current exchange rate, Scotland has become alot more expensive than the past.  You can typically get 3400 and 3500 point units for about $1/ point; 5000 point units for $1.2 - $1.5/ point 4800 point units for about $1.5-1.7/ point and 7000 point units for $1.7-$1.9/ point.  Affiliates are typically a drop less.


----------



## MattnTricia (Feb 5, 2008)

In the past I stocked up on Scotland weeks as the prices and maintenace fees were way to good to pass up. However, with their increase in maintenace fees and the exchange rate over 2 it isn't near the bargain it once was. Still tearing up a little over the fact that my first years maintenace fees were under $500 for my first unit

With all that being said I am still very happy with my 28000 points a year and $3000 in maintenace fees.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 6, 2008)

Present said:


> I saw an ad on ebay.  I'm not sure if I read it right so I thought I'd ask.  Can you book partial weeks with the HGVC?  I live in Florida and like to go away for a few weekends a year in Florida (beach and / or Orlando) so HGVC seems like it would be ideal.  How much should I pay for points?  Is there certain home resorts / or timeframes I should try to avoid?



About ads on e-bay... I saw one for Flamingo recently.  I asked the seller for the unit's "home" week, and in reply, he claimed that there was no week specified, only that it was a "gold" unit.
Does Hilton have floating units?  Did he miss something, or have I?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> About ads on e-bay... I saw one for Flamingo recently.  I asked the seller for the unit's "home" week, and in reply, he claimed that there was no week specified, only that it was a "gold" unit.
> Does Hilton have floating units?  Did he miss something, or have I?



The seller is correct -- Hilton is almost completely floating weeks.  The only fixed weeks they sell at a Hilton property (not affiliate) are "event" weeks -- usually 51 & 52.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hold on.  
So you're saying that my contract/deed, which specifies "Week 46" at Hilton's SeaWorld property, is uncommon in the Hilton system?

Then, the extended (12-month) "home" reservation period could apply to an entire season for those with floating weeks, would it not?


----------



## Aptman (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got a 1 bd platinum (4800 points) at Flamingo (and hence, no ROFR) for $5700.  Not $1 a point, but not bad.  I think the prices will be going down a little now for resale in that the real estate speculators are taking a hit, and it has to filter down.  So many people who bought these things with their 2nd mortgages or home equity lines of credit are now having to pay the piper when property values drop.


----------



## Lee2K (Feb 7, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Hold on.
> So you're saying that my contract/deed, which specifies "Week 46" at Hilton's SeaWorld property, is uncommon in the Hilton system?
> 
> Then, the extended (12-month) "home" reservation period could apply to an entire season for those with floating weeks, would it not?



As I understand it (from the sales presentation and reading this board)  Your deed will specify a specific unit and a specific week but what you have is actually points and a relationship with a room type and season in a specific resort.

And yes the "home" reservation period does apply to the entire colour season (for the specified room type)


-----------------------
Lee


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lee2K said:


> As I understand it (from the sales presentation and reading this board)  Your deed will specify a specific unit and a specific week but what you have is actually points and a relationship with a room type and season in a specific resort.
> -----------------------
> Lee



Sorry to beat this horse, but yes, I understand that the week stated is merely inventory/points delivery mechanism.   But my "point" was, that for a seller to say that "_no_ home week is specified" in the contract/deed is, most likely, incorrect.  Knowing the specific week is a cross-check against the season advertised.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 7, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Sorry to beat this horse, but yes, I understand that the week stated is merely inventory/points delivery mechanism.   But my "point" was, that for a seller to say that "_no_ home week is specified" in the contract/deed is, most likely, incorrect.  Knowing the specific week is a cross-check against the season advertised.



Yes, you're are betting it to death  


And yes you're right,  all deeded TS should come with a week # on the deed even if it is just for accounting purposes as in the case of HGVC. So the seller is most likely incorrect.


----------

